# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Bouton "Enregistrer" un formulaire sur un calendrier Outlook 2010

## raptor08

Bonjour a tous!
alors voila, je suis un archi-dbutant en vb pour dire que je n'y ai mme presque jamais touch :;): 
mon pb ne me parrait pas bien compliaqu pour qqun qui connait...
Je suis entrain de crer un formulaire sous infopath 2010 qui me permettra de rserver du matriel ou des salles.
ce formulaire sera dstin pour Outlook 2010 afin de pouvoir rserver du matriel.
Je prcise que le "site" sur lequel on fait les rservation est un intranet sharepoint 2010 (calendrier partag de rservation) li avec outlook.
Ce formulaire me servira donc a pouvoir rserver du matriel directement via Outlook.
Le formulaire est presque fini, il contient deux controles "bouton"
un Annuler : qui ferme le formulaire.
pour celui ci, pas de problmes
et un bouton "Enregistrer" : voila mon problme!!!
je n'arrive pas  dire a infopath d'enregistrer mon formulaire sur le calendrier outlook... (soit passer par un envoi de mail et qui enregistrerai directement sur le calendrier au lieu d'arriver dans la boite de rception, soit un "vrai" bouton enregistrer...
Pour ce faire, j'edit mon controle "bouton" sous Visual studio, et j'ai deja test quelques bout de code trouv par ci par la, mais rien ne marche...
pouvez vous m'aider??

----------

